# number of jack studs / trimmers / cripples for headers



## darcar (May 5, 2011)

Depending on the terminology you use, where in the IRC does it address the number of supports under a header?

If a header spans 3 foot or 12 foot or any other length, is there a section in the IRC that addresses the number of cripples required under that header?

Figure 602.3(2) shows a drawing that defines different components and gives sections relating to certain ones, but nothing addresses the trimmers.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 5, 2011)

TABLE R502.5(1)

GIRDER SPANSa AND HEADER SPANSa FOR EXTERIOR BEARING WALLS

(Maximum spans for Douglas fir-larch, hem-fir, southern pine and spruce-pine-firb and required number of jack studs)


----------



## High Desert (May 5, 2011)

I knew that someone named mtlogcabin would know about wood!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 5, 2011)

We call them cripples or trimmers in these parts!

mtlogcabin is on his game! R502.5(1)

pc1


----------



## peach (May 5, 2011)

should be in chapter 6, too.. but you'll find the requirements in chapter 5

so............... why isn't it in the wall section too.. (that's where I would look for it if I hadn't already been beaten into submission)


----------



## steveray (May 6, 2011)

Yep...MT nailed it.....I usually tell the contractors that if they want to go rule of thumb.....6' double jacks....but depends on what you hold up....

I feel the same way peach....


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 6, 2011)

2009 IRC

Chapter 6 refers you to chapter 5. Maybe it is in 5 because as you start up with a house the floors would be the first place a header maybe required 

Wood Framing

R602.3 Design and construction.

Exterior walls of wood-frame construction shall be designed and constructed in accordance with the provisions of this chapter and Figures R602.3(1) and R602.3.(2) or in accordance with AF&PA's NDS. Components of exterior walls shall be fastened in accordance with Tables R602.3(1) through R602.3(4). Structural wall sheathing shall be fastened directly to structural framing members. Exterior wall coverings shall be capable of resisting the wind pressures listed in Table R301.2(2) adjusted for height and exposure using Table R301.2(3). Wood structural panel sheathing used for exterior walls shall conform to the requirements of Table R602.3(3).

Studs shall be continuous from support at the sole plate to a support at the top plate to resist loads perpendicular to the wall. The support shall be a foundation or floor, ceiling or roof diaphragm or shall be designed in accordance with accepted engineering practice.

Exception: Jack studs, trimmer studs and cripple studs at openings in walls that comply with Tables R502.5(1) and R502.5(2).



Metal framing

R603.7 Jack and king studs.

The number of jack and king studs installed on each side of a header shall comply with Table R603.7(1). King, jack and cripple studs shall be of the same dimension and thickness as the adjacent wall studs. Headers shall be connected to king studs in accordance with Table R603.7(2) and the following provisions:


----------



## brudgers (May 6, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> We call them cripples or trimmers in these parts!mtlogcabin is on his game! R502.5(1)
> 
> pc1


Cripples are the short studs above or below an opening.

Here's a video showing cripple headers:


----------



## Rick18071 (May 6, 2011)

your sick...........


----------



## brudgers (May 7, 2011)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> your sick...........


Yes.

You have no idea how long it took me to find that video after the image came to me.


----------



## ICE (Oct 12, 2011)

Any time I need a good laugh I come here.  When I am done laughing I have the realization that life isn't all that bad.  Seeing those kids having fun I think that I may never have anything to complain about that really matters.

So what's so damned funny about it?  Well for starters is the fact that you thought of it.  Then doing it.  Only one person replied after that and all he said was, "You're sick."   To which you replied "Yes and I had to work for it."

This is classic stuff for a forum.

Tiger


----------

